# Chopped Up and Packed Away - Where are the Band-Aids?



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

After FIRST seeing the pics of your house all ready to haunt......the house looks bare now

Paint is nothing under the fingernails! I had Great Stuff on my hands for close to 2 weeks after I couldn't get the detail I wanted on my angel wings with gloves on.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh man, that Great Stuff really is impossible to get off, isn't it?!

The house really does look ridiculously pedestrian now, doesn't it... I should board it up or something.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

So, any chance you'll be getting back into yard-haunting soon?


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Franki, of course! I didn't blog last year, but here's a shot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/avcellshots/5125098126/in/photostream


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW! What a great photo! Love the pumpkin guy!


----------

